# Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??



## RobZombie (21. Januar 2009)

*Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*

Hallo allerseits!

Nun die Frage steht oben...

Ist mir nur in den Sinn gekommen, da ich neulich oder vor ein paar wochen eine Saturnwerbung im Fernsehen gesehen habe in der eine Aktion genannt wurde, bei der alle neuen PC Spiele im Preis reduziert werden. Dabei ist ne Zahl von 60€ oder so runtergerattert auf 49€. 

Ehm ja, kein PC Spiel kostet am Anfang über 50€ momentan, das sind nur die Konsolen....

Hat ein Spiel früher wirklich 100 DM gekostet????


----------



## LowriderRoxx (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				RobZombie am 21.01.2009 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat ein Spiel früher wirklich 100 DM gekostet????


Ich hab hier Okaysoft-Rechnungen von 1991-2008 rumliegen. Ja, zeitweise haben einige Spiele deutlich über 100DM gekostet. Als Beispiele seien nur mal Aces of the Pacific (1992), Comanche (1992), Strike Commander (1993), Beneath a Steel Sky (1993) oder Wing Commander 3 (1994) genannt. Die lagen alle im Bereich von 120DM und jenseits. 
Auch Mitte der 90er haben noch Spiele wie Emergency über 100DM gekostet.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				RobZombie am 21.01.2009 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Nun die Frage steht oben...
> 
> ...




Bist du so jung?  Ja, ein Spiel hat früher meistens 100 DM gekostet. Manchmal auch zwischen 80 und 120, je nachdem. Konsolenspiele waren auch früher meistens teurer als PC-Spiele.

Von daher kann man schon sagen dass Spiele nicht wesentlich teurer geworden sind, ganz im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Dingen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Konsolenspiele waren auch früher meistens teurer als PC-Spiele.


Und sind es heute noch.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> RobZombie am 21.01.2009 08:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kommst du auf teurer? Berücksichtigt man die Inflationsrate in Deutschland, den Umrechnungskurs von DM in EUR sowie die Tatsache, das nur wenige Spiele wirklich 50 EUR kosten, dann sind Spiele *deutlich günstiger* geworden.

Ein neues PC Spiel kostet im Normalfall zwischen 38-45 EUR bei Media Markt / Saturn.

Ich hab früher für ein Age of Empires I knapp 120 DM bezahlt, das waren noch Zeiten und damals war ich noch Schüler.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 08:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lies doch nochmal mein Posting genau...


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Lies doch nochmal mein Posting genau...


Ja?

_Von daher kann man schon sagen dass Spiele *nicht wesentlich teurer geworden* sind, ganz im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Dingen._

Ich habs mal markiert.  

Der Passus "nicht wesentlich teurer geworden" bedeutet soviel wie, minimal teurer geworden. Das stimmt aber nicht. Vllt. hast du dich ja auch nur falsch ausgedrückt, richtig hätte es dann lauten müssen:

"Von daher kann man schon sagen, dass Spiele nicht teurer geworden sind, ganz im Gegenteil!"


----------



## Fiffi1984 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 08:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ähhhh...stimmt! Ich meinte eigentlich, dass Spiele nicht teurer geworden sind, andere Dinge jedoch wesentlich teurer. Also so wie du es auch sagst. War Missverständlich formuliert, stimmt.


----------



## fiumpf (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ein Spiel hat früher meistens 100 DM gekostet. Manchmal auch zwischen 80 und 120, je nachdem. Konsolenspiele waren auch früher meistens teurer als PC-Spiele.


Viele Konsolenspiele haben früher auch um die 100 DM gekostet, auch für die ganz alten Konsolen wie NES oder Mega Drive. Meist - wie schon gesagt wurde - waren sie aber teurer, so um die 120-130 DM. GameBoy-Spiele kosteten damals 40 - 60 DM. Das waren noch Zeiten....


----------



## Fiffi1984 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				fiumpf am 21.01.2009 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 08:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich persönlich vermisse auch die großen Spielekartons, dicke Anleitungen und andere Zugaben...


----------



## fiumpf (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich vermisse auch die großen Spielekartons, dicke Anleitungen und andere Zugaben...


Ja, wie z.B. bei Secret of Mana / Evermore, Illusion of Time oder Terranigma wo das Lösungsbuch gleich mit dabei war...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				fiumpf am 21.01.2009 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 10:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oder aber die Packung und das Handbuch von Alpha Centauri, sensationell. Das war eigentlich ein Buch und kein Heft. Dazu noch ein schönes Poster...


Solche Spiele gibts heut kaum noch, leider...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				RobZombie am 21.01.2009 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm ja, kein PC Spiel kostet am Anfang über 50€ momentan, das sind nur die Konsolen....


 Öh, nein. Wenn ich hier bei mir in der nächsten größeren Stadt durch Saturn, Kaufhof und CO gehe, dann gibt es zahlreiche PC-Spiele(!), die mit 59,99€ ausgeschildert sind. Und das sind keine Special Editions oder so.




			
				RobZombie am 21.01.2009 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat ein Spiel früher wirklich 100 DM gekostet????


Wie schon gesagt wurde, ja. Aber, wie heutzutage, es lohnt sich zu vergleichen. Während man speziell damals in den Läden 100 DM und mehr bezahlt hat, da war man beim Versandhändler deutlich günstiger dran.

Auch heutzutage kann man teils an die 40% beim Kauf sparen, wenn man die Preise vergleicht und nicht einfach nur in den nächsten Blödmarkt rennt.


Hier mal einige Anzeigen aus einer alten PC Games-Ausgabe, wo man auch sehr schön die damaligen Preisschwankungen sehen kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

__


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

__


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

__


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				fiumpf am 21.01.2009 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 08:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, für Super Street Fighter II hab ich damals 135 DM bezahlt. Und das bei einem Versandhandel, die ja meistens billiger waren als Media Markt und Co. Secret of Mana und Secret of Evermore waren glaub ich auch relativ teuer. Im Schnitt kosteten SNES-Spiele zwischen 100 und 120 DM. NES-Spiele waren nur unwesentlich günstiger und an die Preise für Gameboy-Spiele kann ich mich irgendwie gar nicht mehr erinnern. Mit dem PC gings bei mir erst Mitte der 90er los aber da waren die Preise auch so im Bereich um 90 bis 100 DM. 

SSA


----------



## Freaky22 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.01.2009 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 21.01.2009 09:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also das höchste der Gefühle was ich für ein PC SPiel ausgegeben hab waren 50 DM.
Auch heute versuch ich überwiegend die Spiele zum Nice Price oder gebraucht zu bekommen, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen wie die Half-Life serie  aber sonst ist das Problem dass man bei vielen Spielen nicht weiss was man für sein Geld bekommt. The Witcher hab ich auch gebraucht gekauft aber aus dem Grund das man das kaum bis garnicht mehr in den Läden bekommt.


----------



## Montares (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*

Ich habe damals für Chaos Engine (SNES) 159 DM auf den tisch gelegt...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*

in den normalen läden waren es in der tat 80-120DM, je nach dem. und versand war früher lang nicht so attraktiv wie heute: es gab ja kein internet, jedenfalls nicht für die "normalen" konsumenten. d.h. preisvergleche gingen nur sehr schlecht, indem du dir monatlich ne spielezeitung gekauft hast, in der entsprechende anzeigen waren. d.h. wenn du nicht in einen laden vor ort wolltest, dann musstest du im einzelfall 2-3 wochen warten, bis die nächste ausgabe deiner computerzeitschrfift rauskam.

und selbst dann hast du nur selten gespart, da ja noch der versand dazukam, und das zahlen und bestellen war AFAIK auch nicht so leicht, ich meine sogar, dass man teils schriftlich bestellen und dann erst auf einen brief warten musste, wo die bestätigung und die zahlungsaufforderung drin war, und DANN hat man erst bei seiner bank überwiesen, was auch wieder bis zu ner woche dauerte, und danach erst wurde das spiel abgesendet.

früher hat "man" spiele auch noch erst im laden angesehen und den verkäufer gefagt und dann ne entscheidung getroffen. man hatte oft nur EINE meiung aus einer zeitschrift, sonst nix. wie gesagt: internet gab es nicht. auch als der euro die DM abgelöst hat, hatte noch lang nicht soooo viele leute internet. damals waren die minutenpreis auch noch recht hoch. foren&testseiten waren rar.


ach ja: bei CDs sieht es ähnlich aus. ich hab nen haufen DM-CDs, die 26,99DM bis 34,99DM kosten. heutige CDs kosten (wenn es kein angebot is) 13-18€. das ist nen TICK mehr, aber mit inflationsberücksichtigung isses sogar weniger.


----------



## El_Cativo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du so jung?


Nein, wir sind so alt....   
Überrleg mal, die Euroeinführung als Bargeld war am 1. Januar 2002....das ist jetzt auch schon 7 Jahre her. Die Zeit vergeht einfach sehr schnell....
Ich meine, der erste Jahrgang der die Mauer nicht mehr erlebt hat, hat letztes Jahr Abitur gemacht...aber das nur am Rande
@Topic:
Ich habe damals für mein erstes eigenes PC Spiel (Civilization 2) auch wenn ich mich recht erinnere 115 DM bezahlt, Command & Conquer + Ausnahmezustand waren zusammen 150 DM.. In den meisten Fällen haben die Spiele meiner Erninnerung nach bei Media Markt damals 90 Mark gekostet


----------



## Freaky22 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				El_Cativo am 21.01.2009 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 08:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss meine Aussage abändern  es waren doch so 80 DM gewesen


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Montares am 21.01.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe damals für Chaos Engine (SNES) 159 DM auf den tisch gelegt...


Ich hab's in irgendeiner Spielsammlung für den Amiga für läppische 50 DM erstanden.  
Du hast recht, die SNES-Games waren saumäßig teuer.


----------



## Freaky22 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 21.01.2009 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Montares am 21.01.2009 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mangels Konkurrenz wars ja ne richtige cash cow


----------



## Bonkic (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Montares am 21.01.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe damals für Chaos Engine (SNES) 159 DM auf den tisch gelegt...




final fantasy 3 (6) ~ 169 dm.
ok, das war ein import.
dürfte das teuerste spiel gewesen sein, dass ich mir jemals zugelegt habe.......und es war jeden pfennig wert.  

edit: 
und dann kam natürlich noch der adapter hinzu.


----------



## LordMephisto (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Bonkic am 21.01.2009 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Montares am 21.01.2009 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da komm ich über. MK2 für 189,-.da haben die Händler an den letzten paar Stück gut dran verdient. Oder Virtual Racing fürs Mega Drive waren glaub ich 230DM, zumindest ungefähr, so genau weiß ich das garnicht mehr.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				LordMephisto am 21.01.2009 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 21.01.2009 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




angeber.  

edit:
könnte übrigens sein, dass house of the dead 2 für dc und resi 2/ quake 2für n64 ebenfalls teurer waren.
weiss ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## LordMephisto (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Bonkic am 21.01.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> angeber.  .


Solange kein NeoGeo Anhänger um die Ecke kommt, dürfte das auch so schnell keiner Überbieten können


----------



## Bonkic (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				LordMephisto am 21.01.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 21.01.2009 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann wirds schnell peinlich, stimmt.


----------



## bsekranker (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kosteten normale Spiele direkt vor der Euro-Einführung i.d.R. 80 DM. Ich weiß noch wie genervt ich war dass Black & White überall 100 DM kostete und es dann schließlich doch kaufte (im Galeria Kaufhof), nur um das Spiel direkt danach im Karstadt gegenüber für 80 DM zu sehen.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Herbboy am 21.01.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja: bei CDs sieht es ähnlich aus. ich hab nen haufen DM-CDs, die 26,99DM bis 34,99DM kosten. heutige CDs kosten (wenn es kein angebot is) 13-18€. das ist nen TICK mehr, aber mit inflationsberücksichtigung isses sogar weniger.


Also da muss ich ganz hart widersprechen. Als ich angefangen habe CDs zu kaufen, das müsste so 92 gewesen sein, hat ein normales Album im Media Markt zwischen 20 und 22 DM gekostet. Doppel-CDs haben 30 DM gekostet. Später wurden aus LPs dann 25 und aus Doppel-LPs zwischen 35 und 40 DM. Ich hab hier zB noch "The Offspring - Ixnay on the Hombre" rumliegen und da klebt das Preisschild noch dran: 21,90 DM. Das war zwar verbilligt aber der reguläre Preis war 25 DM. 30 DM und mehr hat man erst kurz vor dem Euro bezahlt. Da hat es bei mir auch aufgehört mit dem exzessiven CD-Kaufen. Heute findet man im Media Markt kaum noch eine aktuelle LP unter 15 €. Die meisten kosten sogar 17 oder 18 €. Bei amazon ist es nicht anders, zumindest bei der Musik die ich höre. Musik-CDs sind *deutlich* teurer geworden. 

SSA


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.01.2009 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 21.01.2009 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dann hast du vlt. hauptsächlich sonderangebote gekauft, aber das war definitiv nicht im allgemeinen so. hab ja hier noch nen haufen CDs, die das beweisen    gut, vlt waren es eher 25-34DM als 27-34DM. aber unter 25DM waren wenn überhaupt nur absolute ausnahmen, und auch heute kriegst du ja in ausnahmefällen das neue album eines stars 1-2 wochen lang für nur 10€ - und viele CDs werden nach rel. kurzer zeit auch preiswerter. das betrifft aber halt meistens nur "bestseller".


----------



## El_Cativo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Herbboy am 21.01.2009 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 21.01.2009 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich stimme Herb da zu. Meine Erfahrung ist auch, dass die Musik CDs preislich im Bereich von 30 DM (vielleicht etwas drunter) waren. Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, ist dass unmittelbar vor der Euroeinführung die Preise für MusikCDs deutlich angezogen haben und auf bis zu 34 DM für er ein normales Album hochgegangen sind


----------



## ziegenbock (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*

ich habe früher nie mehr als 88 mark für ein spiel bezahlt. und das war für unreal 1 und i-war.
ansonsten kosteten fast alle neuen spiele bei uns im saturn immer 77DM. irgendwie schien dem geschäftsführer die zahl zu gefallen. so habe ich den preis u.a. für civilization 2, age of empires 1 und 2, baldurs gate 1, diablo 1 und 2, anno 1602 und die siedler 3 und 4 bezahlt.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				El_Cativo am 21.01.2009 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 08:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Mann, stimmt!   Mein Abi is mittlerweile auch schon 5 Jahre alt. Wie schnell die Zeit rum geht. Wir sind vor 12,5 Jahren zum letzten Mal Fussball-Europameister geworden! 

An die Euro-Einführung erinnere ich mich auch noch genau. Da haben wir ne Silvester-Feier gemacht und jeder sollte 50 Mark zusteuern. Ich hab dann meinem Vater ein "Starter-Kit" aus dem Kreuz geleiert (hatte er von nem Kumpel bie der Bank) und hab mit 25 Euro bezahlt. Da hat jeder die neuen Scheine begutachtet und keiner glaubte, sich daran gewöhnen zu können. Heut sehne ich mir die gute alte Mark ab und zu wieder herbei.

Und ich muss gestehen dass ich auch noch oft umrechne, nach dem Motto: "220 Mark für ein paar Turnschuhe? Ich glaub denen raucht die Kappe, das seh ich nicht ein." 


Ich find am deutlichsten ist der Unterschied neben der Energie in der Gastronomie. Früher bin ich mit 100-120 Mark weggegangen, war ne Pizza essen, hab ordenltich einen getrunken und bin mitm Taxi heim. Da ging das noch. Versuch das heut mal mit 50-60 Euro, das wird eng.

Klar liegt das auch an der gesamtwirtschaftlichen Situation und Entwicklung, aber viele Gastronomen haben schon gut draufgeschlagen. Früher hat ein Flaschenbier 0,3l 3 Mark gekostet. Such heut mal eins für 1,50... (alles in normalen Kneipen, nicht in Nobel-Schuppen, versteht sich.)


----------



## flowangler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 22.01.2009 08:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ................
> Klar liegt das auch an der gesamtwirtschaftlichen Situation und Entwicklung, aber viele Gastronomen haben schon gut draufgeschlagen. Früher hat ein Flaschenbier 0,3l 3 Mark gekostet. Such heut mal eins für 1,50... (alles in normalen Kneipen, nicht in Nobel-Schuppen, versteht sich.)




Rechne dann mal noch die acht oder neun Jahre Inflation dazu, dann bist du auch nicht mehr bei 3 DM.
Viele Einige glauben noch immer, wenn die DM geblieben wäre, hätten wir immer noch die Preise von fast vor 10 Jahren   

@Topic:

Star Wars X-Wing:        129,95 DM    (Diskettenversion)
Indy & Fate of Atlantis:  129,95 DM   (Diskettenversion)
Rebel Assault:               129,95 DM   (CD-Rom)
Beneath a steel sky:      129,95 DM   (Diskettenversion)

Damals war die Zielgruppe halt noch recht klein, mit dem Massenmarkt sind die Preise dann ja gefallen.


----------



## flowangler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				El_Cativo am 21.01.2009 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> In den meisten Fällen haben die Spiele meiner Erninnerung nach bei Media Markt damals 90 Mark gekostet



Damals gab es noch gar keinen Saturn und keinen Mediamarkt.
Zumindest nicht in erreichbarer Nähe, als ich die ersten PC Spiele gekauft habe.
Der gute alte Wertkauf* war meine Anlaufstelle.

Microcosm war imo auch über 120 DM teuer, ich hats damals gebraucht aus ner Videothek für etwa 80 DM.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				flowangler am 28.01.2009 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Rechne dann mal noch die acht oder neun Jahre Inflation dazu, dann bist du auch nicht mehr bei 3 DM.
> Viele Einige glauben noch immer, wenn die DM geblieben wäre, hätten wir immer noch die Preise von fast vor 10 Jahren


 vor allem merken sich die leute unbewußt meist die billigsten preise von damals, die ihnen einfallen. selektive wahrnehmung... und dazu kommt dann noch, dass vor allem restaurant es in der tat oft wirklich mit einer quasi-verdoppelung der preis versuchten, auch weil die jahrelang kaum die preise erhöht hatten...  aber ein gutes schnitzel mit pommes und salat kostete auch damals schon hier in köln in einer "gehobenen" wirtschaft 18-19DM, jetzt halt 12€... aber man hat halt oft die 9 mark fuffzisch von der kneipe um die ecke im kopf, bei dem der "salat" dann aber auch nur aus nem blatt salat und ner halben tomate besteht und das tiefkühlschnitzel in der gleichen fritteuse wie die pommes "zubereitet" wird... 


da gab es mal ne umfage vor nem jahr oder so, da wurden leute in nem supermarkt gefragt, welche produkte inzwischen besonders teuer sind, und was die kurz vor der euroeinführung gekostet hatten. da waren nicht wenige leute dabei, die zB meinten "kasten bier 12€ - der mostete vor dem euro doch nur 10 mark!" - ja, 1965 vielleicht...    oder er hat den oettinger-DM-preis mit den budweiser-euro-preis verglichen... 

der supermarktleiter hatte sogar ne liste der preise von 1997 oder so dabei, und fast alle kunden lagen völlig falsch. klar: teurer is das meiste geworden, is ja klar, aber bei vielen dingen wurde von ner verdoppelung gesprochen, obwohl es nur max. 10-15% waren. oder man hatte halt den preis vom holländischen broccoli des spätsommers 1997 im kopf und schaut sich nun im tiefesten winder den preis des dt. BIO-broccolis an....


----------



## IXS (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 21.01.2009 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich vermisse auch die großen Spielekartons, dicke Anleitungen und andere Zugaben...



Man könnte das fast als ein Stück Lebensqualität bezeichnen. Ich hab ein Regal, da stehen die Kartons von PC Spielen von 1994 bis 2002. Wobei letztere schon nicht mehr so "attraktiv" sind. Die "Neuen" Spiele findet man im CD/DVD Regal..... elend sowas.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Herbboy am 28.01.2009 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> flowangler am 28.01.2009 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Natürlich habt ihr Recht, Inflation, selektive Wahrnehmung, etc.

Natürlich hat früher nicht jedes Schnitzel 10 Mark gekostet und die Kiste Bier schon garnicht. Klar gab es auch damals billige Kaschemmen und gehobene Lokale. Aber in meinen Stamm-Lokalen ist es teilweise echt so, dass ein Flaschenbier früher 3 Mark gekostet hat, und heut sinds eben 2,50€. Ne große Pizza mit allem möglichen drauf gabs für 14-15 Mark. Heut liegst du bei 10 Euro. Das ist mehr als die Inflation. Und da sprechen wir von einer Kleinstadt im hessischen Hinterland.  Das ist natürlich nicht allgemeint gültig, aber ich denk jeder kennt ein paar Wirte, die überdurchschnittlich draufgeschlagen haben. Klar hätten wir jetzt nicht mehr die Mark-Preise von früher, aber wenn die den heutigen Euro-Betrag noch in DM nehmen würden, dann hätten sie meiner Meinung nach ein paar Probleme mit ihrer Kundschaft.

Elektronik z. B. ist auch billiger geworden, was aber eher am technischen Fortschritt liegt.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 29.01.2009 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hat früher nicht jedes Schnitzel 10 Mark gekostet und die Kiste Bier schon garnicht. Klar gab es auch damals billige Kaschemmen und gehobene Lokale. Aber in meinen Stamm-Lokalen ist es teilweise echt so, dass ein Flaschenbier früher 3 Mark gekostet hat, und heut sinds eben 2,50€.


  bier ist grad auch FÜR die wirte teurer geworden. die haben ja nochmal andere einkaufspreise als die supermärkte. aber 3 mark vs. 2,50€ - so was kenn ich von HIER nicht. entweder du hast doch wieder nen selektiven preis om kopf, zB von ner stammkneipe, die früher samstags "biertag" hatte mit sonderpreis, oder du hast den kneipenpreis von früher und nimmt ne "szenebar" oder sogar ne disco als vergleiche   aber es ist einer der wenigen fälle, wo es echt _viel _teurer geworden is.

hier in köln zB kosten 0,2l in der kneipe 1,20-1,40€. 1-2 jahre vor dem euro waren es 1,6-2,0DM. für die 10 jahre, wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass gad energie (kühlung) teurer wurde, sind die heutigen preise dann vertretbar. und grad in kneipen "muss" man halt runde preise machen, was beo den kleinen kölschgläsern aber halt immer direkt fast 10% mehr sind...  aber man kann halt nicht jedes jahr um 3 cent erhöhen, sondern muss alle 3 jhre halt um 10 cent erhöhen - und dann isses gefühlt immer ein "großer" sprung, obwohl man an sich halt schon seit 1-2 jahren an sich eher zu wenig bezahlt hat 

ach ja: was es früher hier gar nicht gab, waren clubs/disco mit preiswertem bier. die gibt es jetzt aber seht oft: kölsch in ner disco 1,50€ - das ist verdammt preiswert, denn in ner disco war es früher an sich mind 50% teurer als "draußen".... oder auch 1-2 Std. freibier für den eintritt von 4-8€, wenn man vor 23h "antanzt"  




> Ne große Pizza mit allem möglichen drauf gabs für 14-15 Mark. Heut liegst du bei 10 Euro. Das ist mehr als die Inflation. Und da sprechen wir von einer Kleinstadt im hessischen Hinterland.  Das ist natürlich nicht allgemeint gültig, aber ich denk jeder kennt ein paar Wirte, die überdurchschnittlich draufgeschlagen haben.


 also, die "richtigen" pizzerias hier in köln, die ich kenne, bei denen kostete ne gut belegte pizza schon vor dem euro so 14-16DM. und heute, ca. 10 jahre später, kriegst du die dort für 8-10€.  find ich jetzt nicht unbedingt deutlich mehr   und bei meinem stammlieferservice, der wirklich ne gute pizza macht, zahl ich keine 6€ für ne pizza mit 1-2 belagzutaten. 

du musst bedenken, dass grad bei lokalen natürlich nicht nur die zutaten den preis ausmachen. sonst dürfte ne protion speghetti aglio olio(?) nicht mal nen euro kosten   energiekosten zB sind ein großer teil, die sind massiv gestiegen. auch die mieten. auch vor dem euro. aber vor dem euro konnte ne pizzeria unmöglich einfach von jezt auf gleiche mal statt 12DM 16DM verlangen. 


aber klar: es gibt dinge, die sind über die inflation hinaus teurer geworden, und andere dafür sogar viel billiger. man nimmt aber gern nur die negativen dinge wahr und nimmt sie als allgemeingültig, genau wie man zB bei bus&bahn oder bei telekom&co immer nur meint, wie mies die sind, nur weil man MAL ein problem hatte - die 363 tage pro jahr ohne probleme bei DSL nimmt aber einfach hin   ach ja, gutes stichwort: frag mal die leute, was die vor 10-12 jahren für 1-2 stunden/tag im internet surfen + mal ne 300MB-demo runterladen am monatesende oder nen 30min anruf von köln nach münchen bezahlt haben...


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*

Also, ich erinnere mich noch genau an die Einführung des Euro.

Mein damaliger Lieblingsitaliener hat die Preise wirklich *1 zu 1* umgerechnet; so kostete meine Lieblingspizza plötzlich nicht mehr 12 Mark, sondern *Euro*.
Auf meine Nachfrage hin nach dieser doch sehr plötzlichen und äußerst kreativen Preisneugestaltung wurde herumgedruckst, die Kosten seien "eben immens gestiegen"...

Nach dieser Aktion war der Laden übrigens nicht mehr mein Lieblingsitaliener...


----------



## pirx (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.01.2009 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal einige Anzeigen aus einer alten PC Games-Ausgabe, wo man auch sehr schön die damaligen Preisschwankungen sehen kann


Hab hier zwei Schachteln ausgegraben wo die Preise noch drauf sind, beides Amiga:

Cannon Fodder (1993, von Virgin Interactive *hrhr*) : 40 sFr.
Reunion (1994, mind. A1200 ^^ ) : 29 sFr.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*

@Herb: Natürlich war es nicht in jeder Kneipe so, aber in einigen schon. Ich weiß das deshalb so sicher weil wir damals unserem Wirt kurz vor dem Umstellung ne Karte geklaut haben.  Der wollte sowieso neue machen, und da haben wir leicht angeheitert einfach mal eine mitgenommen.

Daher weiß ich: Becks 3 Mark, heute 2,50. habe auch während meiner Unizeit gekellnert, ich weiß was mit den Bierpreisen und den Energiekosten los war bzw immer noch ist. Aber manche Wirte haben das noch zu ihrem Vorteil genutzt und ordentlich draufgeschlagen. Mehr wollte ich damit auch eigentlich nicht sagen. 

Wobei unser Wirt ein Sonderfall ist. Der denkt heut noch, dass eine Preissteigerung einfach seinen Reingewinn um X erhöht. Wenn an einem Abend also 1000 Bier getrunken werden, dann nimmt er einfach mal 30 Cent mehr, und Schwupps hat er 300 Euro mehr in der Kasse. So denkt der. Dass bei höheren Preisen vielleicht weniger getrunken wird oder manche Kunden gleich woanders hingehen, das fällt ihm nicht ein. Vielleicht sollte man es ihm also nicht übel nehmen. 


Manche Leute nehmen sicher nur die negativen Dinge wahr, aber ich glaube das ganz gut im Griff zu haben. Gerade im Bereich Telefon, Internet, Technik, usw. sind die Preise doch massiv gefallen, da hast du Recht. Wobei man da den technischen Fortschritt einfach einrechnen muss. Internet war vor 10 Jahren zwar keine Seltenheit mehr, aber noch lange kein Standard. Heute hat es jeder, es ist günstig und technisch überhaupt kein Problem mehr. Ne Pizza wird aber immer noch so gemacht wie vor 10 Jahren, und das Obst und Gemüse, das wir essen, wächst immer noch nicht schneller. (Hoffe ich zumindest) 

Ich hab mittlerweile eine sehr rationale Einstellung zu den Dingen entwickelt. Für gewisse Dinge bin ich bereit, einen gewissen Preis zu zahlen. Für andere nicht. So einfach ist das.
Ich wollte vor ein paar Monaten beispielsweise mit meiner Freundin Samstag Mittags nach einem Einkaufsbummel ne Kleinigkeit (!) essen. Wir sind aber in Bad Homburg ein eine Nobelpizzeria geraten. Statt Spaghetti oder Salat für 5-7 Euro gabs dann nur die feinsten Sachen ab 15 oder 18 Euro. Das war mir für eine Kleinigkeit dann doch zu viel. Also haben wir die Karten wieder hingelegt und sind gegangen. Damit habe ich überhaupt kein Problem. Wenn jemand meint dass das angemessen ist, ok, aber ich nicht. Für einen Hochszeitstag oder Geburtstag ok, aber nicht einfach mal so.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 30.01.2009 07:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mittlerweile eine sehr rationale Einstellung zu den Dingen entwickelt. Für gewisse Dinge bin ich bereit, einen gewissen Preis zu zahlen. Für andere nicht. So einfach ist das.
> Ich wollte vor ein paar Monaten beispielsweise mit meiner Freundin Samstag Mittags nach einem Einkaufsbummel ne Kleinigkeit (!) essen. Wir sind aber in Bad Homburg ein eine Nobelpizzeria geraten. Statt Spaghetti oder Salat für 5-7 Euro gabs dann nur die feinsten Sachen ab 15 oder 18 Euro. Das war mir für eine Kleinigkeit dann doch zu viel. Also haben wir die Karten wieder hingelegt und sind gegangen. Damit habe ich überhaupt kein Problem. Wenn jemand meint dass das angemessen ist, ok, aber ich nicht. Für einen Hochszeitstag oder Geburtstag ok, aber nicht einfach mal so.



Im Prinzip eine wünschenswerte Einstellung.   
Allerdings fehlt mir persönlich dann doch in so einem Fall die Chuzpe, das Restaurant wieder zu verlassen, wenn ich bereits am Tisch sitze und die Speisekarte studiert habe.

Ich ziehe es in dem Fall vor, zunächst die Karte am Eingang genauer in Augenschein zu nehmen (hat eigentlich jedes Restaurant, insbesondere die in der etwas höheren Preiskategorie).



Spoiler



Mir ist das selbst einmal passiert, dass ich - im Urlaub - ohne es zu Wissen, in einem echten "Nobelschuppen" gelandet bin. Ich habe dann in den "sauren Apfel" gebissen und für meine Freundin und mich dann stolze 180 € gezahlt. Gut, das Essen war vorzüglich, trotzdem...


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Spassbremse am 30.01.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings fehlt mir persönlich dann doch in so einem Fall die Chuzpe, das Restaurant wieder zu verlassen, wenn ich bereits am Tisch sitze und die Speisekarte studiert habe.
> 
> Ich ziehe es in dem Fall vor, zunächst die Karte am Eingang genauer in Augenschein zu nehmen (hat eigentlich jedes Restaurant, insbesondere die in der etwas höheren Preiskategorie).
> 
> ...


Mach ich im Grunde auch, allerdings nicht wg. der Preise sondern weil meine Freundin recht 'wählerisch' ist, was sie isst und was nicht.

Aber mir ging es genauso wie Bremse: im Dezember Urlaub gemacht in einem sehr schönen und exquisiten Hotel was knapp 1900 Meter hoch liegt. Natürlich hat es geschneit, die zu enge Zufahrt war gefroren und ich bin mit meinem Auto mit Müh & Not den Berg hochgekommen.

Zimmer bezogen & sinn dann runter, wurden natürlich gleich in das "Kaminzimmer" gesetzt ( obwohl ich die urigen Holzbänke vorziehen wollte ) & dann kam die Speisekarte: jedes Essen um die 40-50 EUR, Getränke dementsprechend auch in dieser Preisklasse. Was macht man? Wir hatten Hunger und ich hatte wirklich keine Lust in der Nacht nochmal ins Tal zu fahren & anschließend wieder hoch, ergo in den gleichen sauren Apfel gebissen wie Bremse und das ganze wie ein Mann ertragen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Rabowke am 30.01.2009 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht man? Wir hatten Hunger und ich hatte wirklich keine Lust in der Nacht nochmal ins Tal zu fahren & anschließend wieder hoch, ergo in den gleichen sauren Apfel gebissen wie Bremse und das ganze wie ein Mann ertragen.


 hättest dich ab
er auch wie ne frau verhalten können "ich nehm nur nen kleinen gemischten salat"      



@fifi: klar, die wirte machen nicht einfach x mal preiserhöhung als gewinn. allein wegen der steuer   die haben jahrelang hart an der gewinngrenze kalkuliert, und zum euro haben viele es dann einfach übertrieben mit dem ausnutgzen der gelegenheit.

bei mir in köln kann ich aber nur sagen, dass zB die kölschpreise eher im rahmen von inflation und energie gestiegen sind, vlt. 10-20 cent mehr. nicht aber einfach "1,50€ statt 1,50DM".


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Rabowke am 30.01.2009 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 30.01.2009 09:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was machst du auch urlaub im hotel?
wie alt bist du? 70?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Bonkic am 30.01.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> was machst du auch urlaub im hotel?
> wie alt bist du? 70?


 

Wo machst du Urlaub? Aufm Campingplatz oder wie?


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Rabowke am 30.01.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 30.01.2009 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nee, in chalets/ häusern/ hütten/ wohnungen oder appartments.   

im dezember war ich auch ausnahmsweise mal im hotel (davos).
aber das war so günstig, da konnte keiner nein sagen. 

aber sonst? was will ich im hotet? gerade im winter?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Bonkic am 30.01.2009 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> aber sonst? was will ich im hotet? gerade im winter?


Ein Zimmer wie dieses




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit seiner Freundin genießen? Ungestört? Ruhig? Einfach nur ... "Spass" haben?
Wenn du magst, formulier ich das etwas ... äh ... detailierter, aber das wird dann nicht mehr USK16.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Rabowke am 30.01.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 30.01.2009 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wirklich nett.
und in trauter zweisamkeit wär das vielleicht sogar mal was, allerdings für maximal 2- 3 tage.
ansonsten: nein danke! 
ist aber sicher geschmackssache.   

edit:
ausserdem ist skiurlaub nun wirklich nix zum erholen.


----------



## HanFred (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Spassbremse am 30.01.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip eine wünschenswerte Einstellung.
> Allerdings fehlt mir persönlich dann doch in so einem Fall die Chuzpe, das Restaurant wieder zu verlassen, wenn ich bereits am Tisch sitze und die Speisekarte studiert habe.
> 
> Ich ziehe es in dem Fall vor, zunächst die Karte am Eingang genauer in Augenschein zu nehmen (hat eigentlich jedes Restaurant, insbesondere die in der etwas höheren Preiskategorie).


ich gucke mir auch zuerst die karte am eingang an, damit verhindert man das obige eigentlich recht effizient.
aber ich habe schon mehrmals restaurants verlassen, weil ich entweder zu lange nicht oder unfreundlich bedient wurde. wenn die mein geld nicht wollen, kann ich auch woanders einkehren.


hotels können ganz nett sein für eine woche. wenn ich mich länger irgendwo aufhalten möchte, ziehe ich ein appartement / bungalow vor.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Bonkic am 30.01.2009 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich nett.
> und in trauter zweisamkeit wär das vielleicht sogar mal was, allerdings für maximal 2- 3 tage.
> ansonsten: nein danke!
> ist aber sicher geschmackssache.


 das wär mir auch zu "edel" auf längere zeit, da würd ich mich genötigt fühlen, in anzug und schlips zum abendessen zu gehen, was mir total widerstreben würde...   

beim urlaub mit kumpels is das hotel nur zum pennen da, da reicht ein bett, ein bad, ne ablage für die aspirin und irgendwas, wo man den koffer draufstellen kann, damit man alle 3 tage neue klamotten rausholt    und im falle eines apartements halt noch zum ab und an kochen. ein apartement muss dann aber pro person preiswerter sein als das hotel.

und mit freundin, gut, da sollte es keine baracke sein, aber so was luxuriöses, das würd ich vtl. mal für ein wochenende machen, aber mehr nicht (nicht nur aus kostengründen, 



Spoiler



wehe jetzt bringt einer nen blöden joke "wieso, du kriegst doch das kind eh zum halben preis unter  


 , sondern auch aus prinzip  ) - zB so was hier ist völlig o.k: http://www.schloessl.at/images/hotelzimmer.jpg


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Herbboy am 30.01.2009 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> das wär mir auch zu "edel" auf längere zeit, da würd ich mich genötigt fühlen, in anzug und schlips zum abendessen zu gehen, was mir total widerstreben würde...




eben.
alleine schon deshalb ging das gar nicht.
ich will doch im skiurlaub überall mit boots und snowboardklamotten rumrennen und ggf dosenbier trinken. 
das wär in so `nem schuppen wohl undenkbar.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				RobZombie am 21.01.2009 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Nun die Frage steht oben...
> 
> ...


Ich kann das nicht mit Statistiken belegen, aber rein von der Erinnerung her, waren PC-Spiele ein bisschen preiswerter als heute.
Ging man früher in einen Laden (früher gabs kein Amazon), hat sich die Regale mit den Boxen angesehen, dann konnte man Preise von 4xDM bis >100DM pro Spiel sehen.
Ich meine(!!Vermutung!!), dass der Grossteil der Spiele um die 80DM gekostet hat, mit einer leichten Streuung nach oben/unten, jenachdem in welchen Laden man gegangen ist.

Starke Ausreisser gab's aber immer nach oben und unten, Age of Empires 1 hat im Kaufhof 119 DM gekostet. Ging man (in Mannheim/Innenstadt) aber 100m weiter, konnte man dasselbe Spiel für 79 DM (im ProMarkt) kaufen. 



Spoiler



Daran muss es wohl gelegen haben, dass die pleite gegangen sind.


Ein konkretes Beispiel für einen Ausreisser nach unten fällt mir leider gerade nicht ein, ich meine aber mal ein frisch erschienenes Spiel für 49 DM gekauft zu haben, Dark Reign 1 glaube ich, unsicher.

Kaufhof war im Normalfall generell immer am teuersten, zB Civilisation 1 und Railraod Tycoon 1 in einer Sammelbox, 169 DM -- klar, sind ja auch zwei Spiele drin, die jedes ungefähr 80DM wert sind, und weil wir Kaufhof sind, +5 DM Gebühr für unseren guten Namen.

Früher hatte ich immer das "Ui, das ist aber teuer"-Gefühl, wenn Spiele 99 DM-Preisschilder hatten. Meistens habe ich die dann stehen gelassen und bin die 100m weitergegangen, oder ohne Spiel wieder nach Hause gefahren.

Geht man heute in einen Laden, MediaMarkt oder lokale Derivate wie Schossau in Mönchengladbach, dann sehe ich eigentlich immer nur die 49 EUR Preisschilder (~100DM) als "Normalpreis" mit erschreckend zunehmender Zahl an Spielen, die bereits 59 EUR kosten.
Wenn mal was 39 EUR kostet, ist das ein reiner Glücksfall (oder das Spiel ist schon so alt, dass es bei Amazon für 10 EUR zu haben ist  )

EDIT: War die 10 EUR-Spiele-Pyramide früher nichtmal eine 10 DM-Spiele-Pyramide?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 30.01.2009 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mal was 39 EUR kostet, ist das ein reiner Glücksfall (oder das Spiel ist schon so alt, dass es bei Amazon für 10 EUR zu haben ist  )


 an sich gibt es jedes halbwegs "gute" spiel immer irgendwann innerhlab der ersten 1-6 wochen nach release mal für 39€ bei saturn&co, maximal 45€. bei amazon sowieso. und selbst die 45€ sind mit beachtung der inflation weniger als 80DM vor eurozeiten. ich erinnere mich, das 79DM damals für die normalen PCspiele der absolute sonderpreis bei saturn&co waren, so wie heute halt 39€.


----------



## BlackDead (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 30.01.2009 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: War die 10 EUR-Spiele-Pyramide früher nichtmal eine 10 DM-Spiele-Pyramide?



Nein es waren 20 DM.
Daran kann ich mich noch erinnern.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				BlackDead am 30.01.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 30.01.2009 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wollte irgendwas über meine Fähigkeit zum Erinnern an vergangene Dinge schreiben. Ich habe aber vergessen, was das gewesen sein könnte.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Rabowke am 30.01.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 30.01.2009 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du was gegen einen schicken Trekking-Urlaub inklusive Zelten einzuwenden?


----------



## Rabowke (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie viele DM hat früher ein Pc Spiel gekostet??*



			
				Spassbremse am 30.01.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 30.01.2009 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, eigentlich nicht ... nur meine Art Urlaub ist das nicht.


----------

